# Added new Fireplace Surround need drywall tips



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I just got my direct vent installed and finally getting around to drywalling a fireplace surrond that bumps out from the wall of my home. The rest of the house was drywalled and painted months ago. I have a couple questions on the proper and easiest way to finish it.

The drywall butts up to the finished wall pretty tight no more that 1/8" gaps at places. do I still need to tape the inside corners or can i just get a way with running some joint compount down the side. 

Similiary I cut the drywall to be pretty close to the fireplace edges should I tape the edges to get a straight line or do I just put joint compound. 

My drywall finish is smooth so trying use as little taping as possible. enclosed are some picutres of my fireplace and the inside corner. I still have a couple more pieces of drywall and add the outside corners.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You definitely need to tape and mud that inside corner. If you don't have one, a nice inside drywall corner finishing tool will set you back $10 for a cheap small one at a box store and $20 for a nice flexible one online or at a paint or tool store. Either will work great but you will fight the cheap one a bit more. 

I cannot tell from the photo but it looks like you need some hot mud, tape, and skim coat/mud next to that gap near the outlet box too or will a cover plate reach over that? Or is it as wide on the other side as well? 

Not sure what you are asking with regard to the fireplace? Doesn't it come with a trim package of some sort to cover everything? Or aren't you installing your own trim, mantle and so forth? It looks like you are pretty close to where you need to be with the drywall.


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I have an inside corner tool, was just hoping to avoid mudding and taping since the one wall is already finished and I'm worried about my taping . skills. pretty sure a cover plate will fit over the outlet.

The firebox doesn't have any sort of trim plate and I wasn't going to put any mantel on the fireplace. Ive added a picture to a similiar look I am trying to attain with wood panelling. the black in this picture is just painted drywall.


If I put the fiberglasss tape and mud along the firebox edge would I be able to make this look good for a smooth finish?


----------

